# INNOVA 3160 vs 3160B Code Scanner



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Does any body had a 3160 and bought 3160B 
I been reading spec I cant find out the difference in the 2 So I thought I ask on here
I have a 1303 model going upgrade to one of the 3160 models ABS and SRS codes and Live feed


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well no help here I bought 31603 newest model does everything from bumper to bumper


----------

